

Tsunami advisory in northern Japan after 7.1 magnitude earthquake off coast - teawithcarl
http://cir.ca/news/fukushima-earthquake-october-2013

======
stephth
"A U.S. Pacific tsunami warning center said there was no destructive
widespread tsunami threat following the quake."

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/25/us-japan-quake-
idU...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/25/us-japan-quake-
idUSBRE99O0T820131025)

"It was 6.2 miles deep, officials said, and hit at 3:10 a.m. Saturday local
time and was felt 300 miles away in Tokyo.

The Japan Meteorological Agency issued a "yellow" warning Saturday morning,
meaning a small tsunami could reach the coast at Fukushima, site of the 2011
nuclear power plant disaster.

There were no immediate reports of damage from the temblor, which Japanese
authorities classified as a magnitude 6.8, Reuters reported. No irregularities
were reported at the Fukushima nuclear plant.

A yellow warning is issued when a tsunami is not expected to exceed three
feet, significantly smaller than the tsunami that hit the energy plant in
March 2011. Residents in the coastal region of Fukushima Prefecture were being
advised to move to higher ground.

No warning for the rest of the Pacific was posted by the U.S. Tsunami Warning
Center after the quake."

[http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/10/25/21150222-73-ma...](http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/10/25/21150222-73-magnitude-
earthquake-hits-japan-near-fukushima?lite)

------
joshuahedlund
I got an email about this quake over an hour ago - here is the USGS link if
anyone else is interested in setting up similar notifications[1]. You can set
up customized magnitude ranges for customized parts of the globe, it's a
pretty neat little service. Rule of thumb for context is 7.0+ happen about
once a month and 8.0+ happen about once a year... I have it email me about
every 7+ on the globe and I think every 3+ within a decent range of my city.

[1][https://sslearthquake.usgs.gov/ens/](https://sslearthquake.usgs.gov/ens/)

~~~
Arelius
Isn't the USGS planning to discontinue this service shortly?

~~~
sethdaugherty
I helped build the Earthquake Notification Service a few years ago when I was
at the USGS. I'd be disappointed if they shut it down...

~~~
Arelius
I didn't help build it, and I too, would be disappointed.

------
jjb123
Can someone help me interpret the data?

~~~
uptown
Circa has pretty a decent synopsis: [http://cir.ca/news/fukushima-earthquake-
october-2013](http://cir.ca/news/fukushima-earthquake-october-2013)

------
ErsatzVerkehr
Here's the USGS report:

[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usc000kn4n#...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usc000kn4n#summary)

M7.3 , offshore

------
blakerson
Advisories lifted:
[https://twitter.com/HirokoTabuchi/status/393815767059148800](https://twitter.com/HirokoTabuchi/status/393815767059148800)

------
saryant
I just arrived in Tokyo last night. Every time I come to Japan there's a major
quake within 24 hours. Last time Fukushima, this time this.

~~~
mh-
seems a little rude for you to keep visiting then..

------
kstop
The oarfish warned us, but did we listen?

~~~
jophde
In the morning?

------
LekkoscPiwa
It is interesting that before Fukushima the common knowledge was that _any_
amount of radiation is bad and may cause health issues. We can see how after
the Fukushima this morphed into _a little_ radiation may actually mobilize
your immune system to protect the body from radiation-related illnesses like
cancer.

Another thing is this - and I'm a right wing pig here if you'd like to call me
that - USSR as bad as it was it took responsibility for the Charnobyl
catastrophe. There was Army and the Government involvement on all levels to
clear it up from day 0. In Japan _years_ after the incident the Government is
still finger pointing some CEO trying to operate that facility. I hate that
because this is precisely one of these things that gives capitalism very bad
name. And what is the Japanese Government there for? To come up with lies
about how radiation is good for you now? How pathetic!

~~~
jlgreco
> _USSR as bad as it was it took responsibility for the Charnobyl catastrophe.
> There was Army and the Government involvement on all levels to clear it up
> from day 0. In Japan years after the incident the Government is still finger
> pointing some CEO trying to operate that facility._

To expand on this point, if Fukushima were Chernobyl and Japan the USSR, the
Sarcophagus would have been completed on October 27th, of 2011. _Two years
ago._

(By no means is that structure a fine piece of engineering, but considering
the constraints I find it hard to fault them for that.)

~~~
ori_b
If Fukushima were Chernobyl, it would have needed a sarcophagus. However, it
was already designed with containment that worked, and as a result, a
sarcophagus wouldn't have changed anything. In fact, building a large concrete
structure over the reactor core would probably have complicated cleanup
efforts by limiting access.

In effect, Fukushima already had a sarcophagus integrated into the structure
of the building in 1971, 6 years before Chernobyl even started running.

~~~
jlgreco
Absolutely; hence _" if Fukushima were Chernobyl"_.

I don't mean to suggest that Japan should build a sarcophagus; I only mean to
give an idea of the sort of timescale for significant engineering tasks that
the Soviets were working with. They slammed it into high gear pretty rapidly.

